# Not Sure About The Car



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.maybachmanufaktur.com/index.htm


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

That should help shut up anyone showing off their Breitling Bentley!
















Not one for me though


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes - makes the Breitling look a bit cheap by comparisson.

Then again, the cars do the same to Bentley apparently


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Just checked with my car savvy mate.

The Maybach models range from Â£250,000 to around Â£290,000, excluding extras!

I bet the watch isn't far behind price wise, if at all.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Depreciation wise, the watch should be a better deal than the car... or maybe not. Don't know if I'd be more paranoid about scratching the car or the watch, both probably and I'd end up on a psychiatric ward...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The issue of a hugely expensive limited edition watch affiliated with the launch of the latest outlandish offering from various luxury car manufacturers seems to be common practice nowadays.

I'll stick wiv me Renault freebie quartz thank you very much


----------

